# Not going to culinary school



## kiyana cofield (May 16, 2011)

ive decided against the huge culinary school bill and will be apply for resturants

         should i be applying for dishwasher or prep cook jobs ?


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you checked out local vocational schools?  Around here, there are chef's classes.  I know, they require names embroidered on their chef's coat and I do a lot of them.

D


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Kiyana Cofield said:


> ive decided against the huge culinary school bill and will be apply for resturants
> 
> should i be applying for dishwasher or prep cook jobs ?


apply for a 'job'...

... let them know what skills you have and what you have done / can do.

Tell them about what you want out of the job and what you are willing to do.

Let them sort out where you should be employed.

Those places that can deal with this are the ones you 'want' to work at... those that can't deal with this you don't want to bother with.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiyana Cofield said:


> ive decided against the huge culinary school bill and will be apply for resturants
> 
> should i be applying for dishwasher or prep cook jobs ?


Dish washer.

That's the reality of not going to school and I'm sure many of us started busting suds. It's a long hard road when you opt to skip an education in favor of the school of hard knocks. Every one loves to chit chat about how you will make just as much or only a little less per hour than a culinary school grad on the line. The only problem with that philosophy is the wall you hit ten years down the road if you actually make it as a Chef. Some day in your future you may well end up working for a company for 15-25K less than another Chef doing the same job because they went to school. It's a lousy deal but some one has to fill that role so the CEO can keep on getting that multi-million dollar bonus. Worse yet you just don't get a job, any job in a kitchen because you have no experience.

It's not as easy as it sounds to find a Chef that actually knows the basics let alone is skilled and willing to take the time to teach you. Many if not most that go this route end up busting suds or a grunt on the line for years on end with little hope of advancement. The up-side is that you don't have to worry about debt when you don't have an income or work for minimum wage.

Find an accredited school affiliated with the ACF in your area.

Any school is better than none.

Dave


----------



## savorychef (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello Kiyana. I too was concerned about the debt of culinary school. At first I looked at Johnson and wales....40k for a 2 year degree?? I decided to go the jr college route. I am starting my second semester and I am lovin it. Cost 5-6k for a two year degree. Zero if not minimal debt when I graduate. Try to look at community colleges around your town. I don't think that you need the big name big debt university.


----------



## acj4894 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello,

My boyfriend picked up a job as dishwasher in a restaurant.  He's always enjoyed cooking but didn't even accept this job with the intention of cooking.  However, once he actually got into the restaurant and formed friendships with the chefs, they slowly began teaching him about the food.  He got promoted to prep after over a year of working there, after they let him try it out a few times of course.  He was recently offered a job on the line cooking.  For him, it was just a matter of getting his foot in the door and showing interest.  When they gave him the opportunity to do things as simple as mix dough (Italian restaurant) or slice cheese and other ingredients, he took on the job with excitement and gave it his all. This led to more opportunities.  So, be patient and give it all you've got!


----------

